# white stuff in the oil pan



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

changed my oil pan and gasket on my 04 2500..got the old pan off and found some white goopy stuff i was told that my head gaskets are going and antifreeze was seeping into the oil..the past few times i took my oil cap off to add oil i saw alil of the white stuff but never see it on the dip stick...idk if thats the case because im not losing any antifreeze...i am burning alil bit of oil tho..if any1 as any information on this it'll be much help thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

maybe a stupid q? but did you/could you take a picture of it? like what it looks like on the oil cap?


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

if its like snot and a off color white. there is a good chance it is antifreez. dont think it takes much to produce it. but if any is getting into the oil it will take out your engine berrings. i ran into this on a lumina. might be a good idea to do a cylinder pressure test or a cylinder leakdown test. if you wait to long and it is a antifreez leak it will end up costing a differnt engine.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

chuckraduenz;1406955 said:


> if its like snot and a off color white. there is a good chance it is antifreez. dont think it takes much to produce it. but if any is getting into the oil it will take out your engine berrings. i ran into this on a lumina. might be a good idea to do a cylinder pressure test or a cylinder leakdown test. if you wait to long and it is a antifreez leak it will end up costing a differnt engine.


+1 sounds like you got a head gasket going/gone south


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Hey Hold it there, back up the rolling tool box. Its only a build up of condensation. Moisture. Change your oil more often. If you got anti freeze getting into the crankcase youll probably see it under the oil cap but not as a creamy material. Its funny how when ya just got a pimple or a red spot suddenly the advisers tell you that you got Cancer.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

Jacobsmovinsnow;1407291 said:


> Hey Hey Hold it there, back up the rolling tool box. Its only a build up of condensation. Moisture. Change your oil more often. If you got anti freeze getting into the crankcase youll probably see it under the oil cap but not as a creamy material. Its funny how when ya just got a pimple or a red spot suddenly the advisers tell you that you got Cancer.


He's already stated that he has it in his oil pan and under his oil cap........


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

The condensation thing would make sense if it only ever goes on short trips, but AFAIK there oughtn't be much if it goes on longer (20+ minutes) trips regularly.

I bet an oil analysis could figure out exactly what's in the oil.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/engine-oil-analysis


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

but,,,he stated he never saw it on the dipstick.........a little under the cap...ok.... antifreeze was never low..... like was mentioned above,,,we dont know if its cancer,,just a pimple...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Condensation sure but to this degee ??? I think there is a area of infiltration between the oil and antifreeze. At this point of time it is very small but still present. Have you removed your rad cap and looked inside. Often there will be a film of oil on the top of the antifreeze if there is a head issue or such.

You can also pull the plugs and inspect the burn of each cylinder l and compare to a normal plug. While you are there you might consider a compression test too.


----------

